# Scared to death!



## Hatch1921 (Jun 24, 2011)

Frank....(in a loud/panic voice) I can't get to my car... come quick... there is a lizard by the car.    this is what  my wife yelled out...   GOOD TIMES!   LOL 

Well... turned out to be a very cool looking gecko.  I've seen geckos around the house before but they have all be a desert tan/sand color.  This one had cool markings. 

He we pretty interesting to view.  He even made a squeaking noise when I picked him up.  No harm was brought to him... after the mini session I put him out on our porch, turned on the light to attract some bugs as well. 

*Blog post and how it was shot*

On to the photos.
01





02




03




04




05


----------



## Destin (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome! I wish you had more DOF on some of them, but overall I love the set!


----------



## NikonME (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks like a Eublepharis of some sort. Is it a wild native to your area?


----------



## joealcantar (Jun 24, 2011)

Cool shots, 
-
Thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 25, 2011)

Destin said:


> Awesome! I wish you had more DOF on some of them, but overall I love the set!


 Many thanks   Shot @ F/16  ...f/22 starts to introduce diffraction.  Shooting the Sigma 180mm macro at just about the minimum focusing distance at 1:1 on a few of the very shallow shots.  Glad you enjoyed the images.



NikonME said:


> It looks like a Eublepharis of some sort. Is it a wild native to your area?


 [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]WESTERN BANDED GECKO  _Coleonyx variegatus    just looked it up  _[/FONT]Didn't read up on them... not sure if they are native or introduced. 



joealcantar said:


> Cool shots,
> -
> Thanks for sharing, Joe


 Many thanks 

Hatch


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 25, 2011)

Great images Hatch!  What a cool little gecko.


----------



## Miladymimi (Jun 25, 2011)

Very cool images.  He makes me think of my grandson's leopard gecko.


----------



## Formatted (Jun 25, 2011)

Got me one of those. Like Leos...


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 25, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Great images Hatch!  What a cool little gecko.


 


Miladymimi said:


> Very cool images.  He makes me think of my grandson's leopard gecko.


 


Formatted said:


> Got me one of those. Like Leos...



Thank you all very much.   I thought it was a pet as well when I first saw it... turns out it's not... but... still a cool looking little gecko. 

Thanks again all.
Hatch


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 25, 2011)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you very much 

Hatch


----------



## shortpants (Jun 25, 2011)

Tell your wife geckos bring good luck! We had quite a few of these "roommates" when we went to Hawaii. Very nice shots


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 26, 2011)

We had them in Okinawa as well... I'd run across one or two in the house on occasion.  Cool looking little things! 

Thanks again,
Hatch


----------

